
Rider, the new cross-platform .NET IDE from Jetbrains - tobltobs
https://www.jetbrains.com/rider/
======
Yusho
I just installed it and my .Net Core 2.0 Application worked instantly, so far
I am very pleased with the performance.

One big plus I see in Rider is the same Git Integration they use in PHPStorm.
In Vistual Studio Git was always a bit of a second class citizen because of
TFS

------
inondle
I'm guessing the reason you use this over VS is that it has ReSharper baked
in?

